# Unikon Pigeon Clock For Sale



## 7NLoft (May 17, 2011)

I have a Unikon Pigeon Clock that Im selling. Ive used it for 2 seasons and its worked flawlessly. As of right now Im getting out of the pigeon racing business. I really enjoyed racing, but dew to school, work, time and my family, I cant spend the time i need to race and be competitive. Im asking $600 and I will pay for the shipping, and I will only ship in the US. I also have 6 - 8 bands that I will include. If you have any question you can PM. Ive posted this Post on the Bird Wanted & For Sale, there are Pic's on that Post too. Thanks


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Pm'd you. 

I'll take it


----------



## 7NLoft (May 17, 2011)

Sold. Thx


----------



## Paul Coleman 1944 (Sep 1, 2011)

*Unikon Pigeon Clock*



7NLoft said:


> I have a Unikon Pigeon Clock that Im selling. Ive used it for 2 seasons and its worked flawlessly. As of right now Im getting out of the pigeon racing business. I really enjoyed racing, but dew to school, work, time and my family, I cant spend the time i need to race and be competitive. Im asking $600 and I will pay for the shipping, and I will only ship in the US. I also have 6 - 8 bands that I will include. If you have any question you can PM. Ive posted this Post on the Bird Wanted & For Sale, there are Pic's on that Post too. Thanks


Do you still have the unikon clock forsale? If so could you email me and let me know with your phone number? Thank you Paul Coleman email is crazywomanpat @yahoo.com


----------



## gnzlz125 (Sep 27, 2011)

call me if you still have it 602 315 6695


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

gnzlz125 said:


> call me if you still have it 602 315 6695


The seller posted that it was sold on May 18th, 2011. This is a six month old thread.


----------

